# Canis > Saksa lambakoerte kennel Unerschrocken / Питомник немецких овчарок Unerschrocken >  Z - pesakond / Z - помёт 14.02.13

## Tatjana

Z-помёт. Рождены 14.02.2013.

Отец:* Glenn vom Haus Valkenplatz* /Голландия/


Мать:* Unerschrocken Prada*  /Эстония/

Родились 3 кобеля и 1 сука.

Их результаты:

*ZENTO* /Таллинн/  ВН, KK-2, IPO-1(B)
*ZARKO* /Нарва/ Проходил обучение в школе CANIS/
*ZAUER* /Кярдла/
*ZARITA* /Таллинн/ в спорте, КК-3, ВН, PJK-2, Победитель Чемпионата EDU в КК 2015г.

----------


## Tatjana

Прада - счастливая мамаша!



"Крысится" Зарко:

----------


## Tatjana

Щенкам 30 дней:

----------


## Tatjana

Зарко 30 дней:



3 месяца:



5 месяцев:

----------


## Tatjana

Зарита 4 месяца, одно из первых занятий по следу:




4,5 месяца, тренировка по послушанию:

----------


## Tatjana

Зенто 4,5 месяца:



Зенто 5 месяцев, начальное послушание:

----------


## Tatjana

А вот такая работа у Зенто в 10 мес. возрасте и у Заритты в 11 мес.

----------


## Tatjana

Зенто, сдача БХ и КК-1.

----------


## Tatjana

Unerschrocken Zento & Ulari Rooni лето 2015 г.

----------

